
Beaker Ball Balance Problem - ColinWright
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QD3hbVG1yxM
======
ParadoxOryx
Normally Veritasium videos are very good at explaining what is going on in a
simple, and understandable way, but this video was confusing to me...

